# Add router table to table saw



## bigfoote (Mar 5, 2010)

I just bought a ridgid R4510 and love it so far. I need a router table and thinking that I may be able to build one into my table saw. Does anyone know if it can be easily done?


----------



## klawman (Dec 2, 2009)

bigfoote said:


> I just bought a ridgid R4510 and love it so far. I need a router table and thinking that I may be able to build one into my table saw. Does anyone know if it can be easily done?


If you mean the Ridgid R4511, I got the same saw. Look around the neet and you will find what others have done. Some replace the left extension table with a router table and others remove the stock 2 piece fence rails and replace them with a single piece rail, both front and back, that is longer than the original rails. Then they insert a router table to the right of the right extension table. No one has attached a router table to the granite for fear of cracking. I would suggest some kind of vertical support for a router table, but really know nothing about them.

I am still pondering my first blade to replace the stock Ridgid blade. Meanwhile I think I have set my saw up pretty well, but still ordered a TS-Aligner Jr.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Nothing is "Easy"*

But yes you can add a router table to your table saw, i am in the process right now. Also the router table fence will be incoporated onto the TS fence. If you would like some pictures i can post them.


----------



## RDR (Feb 8, 2010)

*Me, too!*

Biofoote,

I have the same saw, and love it, too. I purchased it based on this post:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/...able-saw-replaces-24xx-pics-12418/#post101679

Check it out. It includes a drawing of a drop-in router table, that I also made. It is pretty simple to build, and works well, too. You'll also have to make a fence to attach to your saw's fence, but that's pretty easy, too.

I didn't have an aluminum plate laying around, as was used in the original design for the table, but I bought a cheap little plastic cutting board and used that to attach my router to. It slides great. Everything else is built from scrap I had laying around. So, with the cutting board and the L brackets, I've got about 6 dollars invested :yes:

Hope this helps.

-Rich


----------

